# Driver has overrun a stack-based buffer



## TimothyZeal (Nov 11, 2012)

Computer: Alienware M17X R2 
OS: Windows 7 SP1
Printer: Dell V515w


When I plug the USB for my printer into my laptop I get the BSoD with "a Driver has Overrun a Stack-Based Buffer" message. I have used the printer in the past with no problems. Any ideas?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

The stack memory was corrupted by a device driver, likely due to attempt by malicious software to gain control of the system.

Some older versions of Windows may show the description as "DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER".

This is a fatal Windows error, typically called a Stop message, Bug Check, or more commonly the Blue Screen of Death (BSoD). The system is in a forced reboot state. Any unsaved work is likely lost.

reboot press f8 boot into safe mode with networking run malware bytes 
Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware download perform full scan after it has updated


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please send any malware issue to the security forum for help we are not allowed to assist with malware removal here a link to the first step are at the top of every page http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------



## TimothyZeal (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'll try your recommendation.


----------



## TimothyZeal (Nov 11, 2012)

Malwarebytes didn't find anything.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html 
and post the info I can then ask a analyst to check them and see if we can get your issue resolved


----------



## TimothyZeal (Nov 11, 2012)

Driver has overrun a stack-based buffer 
· OS - Windows 7 SP1 · x86 (32-bit) or x64 - x64 

· What was original installed OS on system? - Windows 7 

· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? OEM 

· Age of system (hardware) Bought October 2010 

· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? I have had to reinstall Windows 7 over 10 times. Last install would have been a few months ago 

· CPU - Intel Core i5 520M 
· Video Card - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series 
· MotherBoard - Alienware M17x V.A10 
· Power Supply - brand & wattage - Model: DA150PM100-00 
· System Manufacturer - Alienware/Dell 
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) - Service Tag - B2GKSM1, Express Service Code - 240-933-821-05


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I will move you to Bsod's and ask for a analyst to look over the info


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All are from the NTI driver NtiEnc.sys, Which NTI program do you have installed?
NTI Ninja 4 Overview - Maximizes Data Protection on USB Storage Devices - Official Site
I have seen this a couple times in the past, usually uninstalling the NTI program renders the USB ports inoperable, so before getting started do you have a Windows 7 disk for this PC? 


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY


```
[font=lucida console]
Debug session time: Sun Nov 11 16:05:23.328 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\111112-46659-01.dmp]
BugCheck F7, {ffcdf8d204b9aeb1, f8800f1db9da, ffff077ff0e24625, 0}
Probably caused by : NtiEnc.sys ( NtiEnc+1a5de )
Bugcheck code 000000f7
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffcdf8d204b9aeb1, Actual security check cookie from the stack
Arg2: 0000f8800f1db9da, Expected security check cookie
Arg3: ffff077ff0e24625, Complement of the expected security check cookie
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GS_FALSE_POSITIVE_MISSING_GSFRAME
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF7
PROCESS_NAME:  System
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2394
BiosVersion = A10
BiosReleaseDate = 01/17/2011
SystemManufacturer = Alienware
SystemProductName = M17x
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Nov  8 21:25:41.798 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110812-41168-01.dmp]
BugCheck F7, {ffcdf8d2031e0eb1, f8800f3c2093, ffff077ff0c3df6c, 0}
Probably caused by : NtiEnc.sys ( NtiEnc+1a5de )
Bugcheck code 000000f7
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffcdf8d2031e0eb1, Actual security check cookie from the stack
Arg2: 0000f8800f3c2093, Expected security check cookie
Arg3: ffff077ff0c3df6c, Complement of the expected security check cookie
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GS_FALSE_POSITIVE_MISSING_GSFRAME
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF7
PROCESS_NAME:  System
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2394
BiosVersion = A10
BiosReleaseDate = 01/17/2011
SystemManufacturer = Alienware
SystemProductName = M17x
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Wed Nov  7 19:39:58.596 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110712-52665-01.dmp]
BugCheck F7, {ffcdf8d2031e7eb1, f8800ec0168f, ffff077ff13fe970, 0}
Probably caused by : NtiEnc.sys ( NtiEnc+1a5de )
Bugcheck code 000000f7
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffcdf8d2031e7eb1, Actual security check cookie from the stack
Arg2: 0000f8800ec0168f, Expected security check cookie
Arg3: ffff077ff13fe970, Complement of the expected security check cookie
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GS_FALSE_POSITIVE_MISSING_GSFRAME
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF7
PROCESS_NAME:  System
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: 2394
BiosVersion = A10
BiosReleaseDate = 01/17/2011
SystemManufacturer = Alienware
SystemProductName = M17x
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/font]
```


----------



## TimothyZeal (Nov 11, 2012)

I do indeed have the Windows 7 disc.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which NTI program do you have installed?


----------



## TimothyZeal (Nov 11, 2012)

NTI Shadow 4 and NTI Ninja 4.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First create a restore point.
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 

Then uninstall Ninja4.

Test the usb ports for functionality and the printer, and let us know the results.


----------



## TimothyZeal (Nov 11, 2012)

That fixed my issue. Thanks a lot Wrench97 and joeten!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Glad to hear it was that easy


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice job there folks


----------

